# Hotmail's 250MB promise?



## JaX (Jan 5, 2005)

Mods, pls forgive if this is in the wrong section..  

Well, what of it? The promise, I mean.. I was sent a message by them, and told in no unclear terms, that I would be the proud owner of a 250MB hotmail-box by Christmas 2004.. I waited till 2005, to no avail... 
 

Anyway, I'd like to know if there's something I ought to do to get this, (I have tried changing the country in the profile) or are they cheating me??

I'd also like to know if any one here has already got 250....





-JaX


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 5, 2005)

From : 	MSN Hotmail Support <support_x_EN_SY@css.one.microsoft.com>
Sent : 	Monday, December 27, 2004 6:40:02 PM
To : 	<naveenchandran@hotmail.com>
Subject : 	CST183014059ID - RE:MSN Hotmail: I need something fixed.: 


Go to previous message	|	Go to next message	|	Delete	|	Inbox
Hello Naveen,


Thank you for writing to MSN Hotmail Technical Support.

This is Bien and I understand that you want to know when will your account be upgraded to 250-MB.

I know how important it is for you to have a bigger account size. :roll: That is why I am thanking you for bringing this event to our attention.

The MSN Hotmail Upgrade is ongoing. You may now even find other free users who already have 250-MB accounts.

Your account is still 2-MB because we are still completing the upgrade for all accounts. The Upgrade is done in batches mainly due to the large population of Hotmail users (over 170 million). :roll: 

The target date of completion for the Upgrade is before the end of this year. Please expect an upgraded account within this week.:roll: 

Please contact us again for any other concerns about MSN Hotmail's functionality and service.:roll: 


Thank you for your patience, understanding, and for using Hotmail.


Sincerely,


Bien T.
MSN Hotmail Technical Support 

Still 2 MB 
 :roll:   Hotmail is Useless


----------



## sms_solver (Jan 5, 2005)

i think ms will give 250 mb space on basis of location. i think we are at low priority area. i still have 2mb


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2005)

*hotmail sucks*

hotmail sucks bigtime. It is so slow and slow it shall remain. 2 MB is all I am going to get for the next year at least. Thank God I got myself a Gmail account...


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Jan 5, 2005)

Hmm.. well.. I have 3 accounts with Hotmail.. Two @hotmail & one @msn.. All have 2 MB only.. No change at all...


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 5, 2005)

well i said this earlier too 
methinks they upgrade your account by the Bay number 
that is one by one i.e 15 then 16 then 17 
well i got my 250mb iam bay 13


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 5, 2005)

then mine is bay24!!!!!!!!

Hope atleast by '2006' January 1st they will upgrade  :roll: 

By that time Yahoo will become 1 TB and Gmail by


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 5, 2005)

i got my 250MB a long time back...here is the topic i posted:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9824&highlight=hotmail+250mb


----------



## mail2and (Jan 5, 2005)

erm.. i m in bay 12.. mail2and@hotmail.com not that i use it.... just checked... but its still 2 mb.. i think is acc to the location.... remember yahoo USA users got 250 mb much earlier than Yahoo  India users...


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Jan 5, 2005)

errrr..wat is this BAY u guys r talkin about?
Im a hotmail user too!
It sucks big-time!
Btw, how do i find out to which BAY i belong to?!?!?!


----------



## Doddy (Jan 6, 2005)

i have two account in hotmail
one account created 5 years ago it has 2mb
but recent account has 250 mb

i just don't understand.


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Jan 6, 2005)

futuristically_ancient said:
			
		

> It sucks big-time!



IM TELLIN U HOTMAIL SUCKS!!!


----------



## h4ck3r (Jan 6, 2005)

*LOL !! Gr8 comment*

LOL !! Gr8 comment .. and the sad reality...
The msn hotmail really sux and soon wil be thrown (i mean condemned by most users)
AND 2 mb is definitely crap for every netizen..Better to have yahoo or rediff / gmail..


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Jan 6, 2005)

but one needs to be recommended by an existing gmail user, only then can he/she own a gmail account!
MAN! R THEY TALKIN ABOUT DIFFERENTIATION OR WAT!!!


----------

